# (PICS) S.Macks, Mangos, SeaRobins, & Toadfish



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went fishing the Ponce jetty this morning about 1/2 hour after daybreak. On the beach side there were tons of Spanish macks busting bait all over the surface. 




















When the macks rolled out, I switched gears and started throwing shrimp off the rocks on the channel side. While the fish weren't too terrible big, there were plenty of them, including 3 nice little mango snappers, 4 toadfish and a 1 SeaRobin. I think someone called it a trash grand slam and that about sums it up. 



















One dude caught a 24" black grouper off the rocks using shrimp at slack tide this morning. Another guy (who was there from about 4pm yesterday and still there when I got there at 7am this morning) said he caught about a 20-lb baby Tarpon on a pinfish. I'm not sure if I would have believed him but I read a report that the Tarpon are starting to come into this area already. He said he fought it all the way back to shore and then lost it at the rocks. Story of my life =).

.--. --- -. -.-. . .-. ..- .-.. . --..


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice Report , Pic's and Fish KodiakZach.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

KZ,

I have never tried a Rattle-Trap for Spanish up here, but may give it a try this year! Heck it can't hurt can it!

Nice Fish!

Keep them coming!!

Dixie


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Guys! 

Dixie, I have found that if you throw Gotcha plugs into an area where schools of Spanish Macks are thick, you will get them. However, when they are busting bait --or-- when only a few smaller schools are occasionaly running through, it helps to have a Rat-L-Trap making noise in the water. The macks come to investigate the sound, see the chrome, and snap it up.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

ZodiakZach,

Do you use a wire leader on the Rat-L-Trap, or do you cross your fingers with the 30lb Power Pro?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Dixie719 said:


> KZ,
> 
> I have never tried a Rattle-Trap for Spanish up here, but may give it a try this year! Heck it can't hurt can it!
> 
> ...



doesnt work as well over a pier, but works well for jetty, boat type of deal when the clarks and gotchas arent doin


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I agree, RatLTraps are not very good off a pier, they keep coming up to the surface. You can try weighting them but why not just throw a spoon on at that point. 

In regards to Leader, nope, I don't use a leader. And since I ditched the PowerPro and went to 30-lb Tuf Line, I don't think I need one. The only time I have needed a leader at the jetty were the 3 times that Spanish Macks have sawed through my line, which would have likely happened to a leader anyway unless it was steel.


----------

